# Huge Crappie!!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hit the lake at the campground this weekend- tore up the crappie!! Caught 3 more fish ohio's- largest was just over 15". Also caught bass, bluegill, 2 nice channel cat, almost 100 fish caught in 5 hours. All were caught on small twisters with white being the hot color. Fished in a torrential downpour, the boat had a couple of inches of water in it. Talked to 2 guys bass fishing, they had no bass but had 1 crappie - 18 1/2 "!!!!!!!! This thing was huge! He caught it on a buzzbait! Had a 4" shad still in its mouth!! He was putting it on his wall(I would too!) All our fish were caught in deeper water away from shore, all we found in the treetops were small. Great (soggy) day on the water, we brought an even dozen home for the fryer...


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Just wondering, which lake were you at ??? Inquiring minds want to know !!!!


'Rude Dog


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Rude Dog- P.M. sent!!! Also saw something I've never seen..... was pulling a small crappie across the surface and a huge shovelhead came almost all the way out of the water after the crappie  This things head was huge, looked to be around 4' long... Would be my largest freshwater fish ever!! Anyone ever see a giant cat almost clear water with its mouth open like that after a meal?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow 18.5" is huge for a crappie. I believe he is very close to the state record.

My buddy caught a 17.5" crappie out of a local quarry and that thing was huge, can't imagine an 18.5 incher.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like Lake Logan............


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Lake Logan doesn't have a campground.


----------



## BigBass (May 9, 2008)

went down to Ohio Brush Creek with my daughter last weekend to do some stream fishin and the creek was really up and muddy. Tried all day and got skunked. We want to take a small boat and try somewhere over in south west tomorrow...could you let us know what lake you were at?


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I caught a 17.5 a couple weeks ago right at 3 #,which had no belly on it,18.5 with a belly could easily be at the state record weight!mine is also going on the wall! gotta love this time of year.






















right click and hit view image for smaller pic.


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

Where was this at?


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow NICE fish!!! Sounds like a good day.


----------

